# Samick CT 1 CE



## dud27 (Feb 12, 2008)

Samick CT 1 CE Acoustic/Electric Classical

Link

I tried this guitar out at a local retailer, and it actually played pretty nice. The body is a thinline made of nato. I was just curious if anyone owns or has played one of these, and their thoughts.

For $199 it seemed like a pretty good deal with electronics, a cutaway, and a fairly nice finish. Of course it isn't a solid-top and doesn't use the nicest woods.

Thanks


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I wouldnt do it.

You should be able to find something better in that price range. I bought a similar one about 5 years ago, it was a steel string... but looked just like that one. I thought it sounded good... but it never really did once I started playing other guitars. The electronics failed after about 5 months... and never could get it fixed without having to put all new stuff in it.... at my expense. Then I started to realize the neck was separating from the body...

Put an extra 50 - 100 bucks into the new guitar purchase and you will get something that you will enjoy more right off the bat... and something you will enjoy for a long time.

My 2 cents... and how I feel about samick.

(Don't even get me started on the 12 string I owned made by them)


----------



## dud27 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I am glad that someone has had experience with a similar instrument.

I guess I will have to save up for a quality classical; I am not cheap, just on a tight budget.

I noticed some Beavercreek guitars around, but from the ones I played, the frets on all of them were not flush with the necks' edge.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*Samick*

I currently own a Samick om8ce, that I think is a really nice guitar, and have had goods things said about it by people who play gibsons & martins. ( oh by the way the electronics are Fishman Matrix 4, the same as Fender, and others use)

A friend has a om7 amongst many guitars, and claims it is the one he normally picks up.

Something to remember is that Samick manufactures about 75% of the guitars in the market including many of the "brand names" that people will tell you are superior.. 

Do yourself a favour and judge it by yourself or have a guitar playing buddy that you trust look and listen.


----------



## dud27 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well this may be one of those situations where it's better to save up and get the ideal guitar.


----------

